# Anyone know any good Hygrophilas?



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

Im planning on making a Walstad tank with plants from genus Hygrophila. I probably will add Wisteria, Ceylon and Sunset. Are their any other plants that I might want to add?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Fishy_girl has been selling some nice _Hygrophila salicifolia_.
http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9947


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got Hygrophila lacustris in my tank and love that. It's got gorgeous long leaves that ripple in the current. I've Hygrophila sp.'Pantanal Wavy' but, while it's growing and looking nice, it's not as good as the H.lacustris.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Corymbosa species do very well, very easy to grow, suck up nitrate, and is the biggest hygro species. H. corymbosa angustifolia have long narrow leaves from thick stems that sway in the water like a weeping willow tree. H corymbosa stricta, also known as "Green temple" has more broad shaped leaves

Here is angustifolia:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

"Willowleaf" Hygro is another good one, but the official name for it isn't that clear to me. Plantgeek calls it Hygrophila salicifolia. I'm not sure how well it will do in a lower light, non-CO2 tank, but it does very well in my 2+ watt per gallon, pressurized CO2 tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have Hygro sunset. I need to do a trim. PM me. Also have Wysteria.


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

I have both.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Willowleaf" Hygro is another good one, but the official name for it isn't that clear to me. Plantgeek calls it Hygrophila salicifolia. I'm not sure how well it will do in a lower light, non-CO2 tank, but it does very well in my 2+ watt per gallon, pressurized CO2 tank


salicifolia and angustifolia, siemensis, stricta are all varieties of Hygrophila corymbosa, which 20 years ago was called Nomaphila stricta. Angustifolia is more narrow than salicifolia. Its the true Willow leaf hygro. Thats what the APC database calls it.  Either that or they are slight variations of the same plant. Even Siemensis looks simular. I cant believe Sunset hygro is still out there when its been illegal for over ten years now.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> .....I cant believe Sunset hygro is still out there when its been illegal for over ten years now.


I can think of a terrestrial plant that is still out there, and may even be expanding its coverage, and it has been illegal a lot longer than 10 years. But, I do understand your comment. We seem to just ignore the prohibitions on shipping our plants - not cool.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

The 'compacta' is beautiful. It's my favorite. I just love the color and it stays short enough to be a front/focal plant.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Lately, my favorite has been sp. 'Low Grow' as it grows quite slowly and stays low to the substrate, making it a very nice midground plant for medium sized tanks. It's midground as the leaves are bigger than polysperma, but are much more attractive IMO.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

krisw said:


> Lately, my favorite has been sp. 'Low Grow' as it grows quite slowly and stays low to the substrate, making it a very nice midground plant for medium sized tanks. It's midground as the leaves are bigger than polysperma, but are much more attractive IMO.


Could you provide the full name for this plant and a link to a pic or two? I'm looking for a nice low plant. Thanks.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Sure, here's a link to a post I did about it shortly after I first got it:

http://www.guitarfish.org/2008/01/01/hygrophila-sp-low-grow

You can also see some pictures of it used in the midground of a 180g aquarium here:

http://www.aquaria.info/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=68693

Unfortunately, I don't have a scientific name for it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The "low grow" Hygrophila is often traded as Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Vehlo'. Try searching under that name and you should fine more info.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Ah! I was hoping you might chime in, Aaron. Thanks!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually, I just now heard back from the person I got the plant from, and they're saying that it's not the same as Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Vehlo'. They say that the growth habit of 'Porto Vehlo' is similar but its much smaller leaved - and not bullate like 'Low Grow.' Without ever keeping 'Porto Vehlo' myself, I can't say for certain. Aaron, have you kept both of them?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

krisw said:


> Actually, I just now heard back from the person I got the plant from, and they're saying that it's not the same as Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Vehlo'. They say that the growth habit of 'Porto Vehlo' is similar but its much smaller leaved - and not bullate like 'Low Grow.' Without ever keeping 'Porto Vehlo' myself, I can't say for certain. Aaron, have you kept both of them?


No, I haven't kept both of them so I can't say for sure. I've seen people selling 'Porto Vehlo' and it seems quite similar. Perhaps I'll have to grab some next time it goes up for sale.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

AaronT said:


> No, I haven't kept both of them so I can't say for sure. I've seen people selling 'Porto Vehlo' and it seems quite similar. Perhaps I'll have to grab some next time it goes up for sale.


Yeah, I agree, I'll have to get some too. The pictures I've seen look quite similar.


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

krisw, would you happen to have any extras [Of Low-Grow?]?


----------

